

Ling’s Cars: Subtle Brilliance and a Lesson for Design Elitists  - inmygarage
http://savemefrombschool.com/2010/03/lings-cars-subtle-brilliance-and-a-lesson-for-design-elitists/

======
nswanberg
Here is a related lesson on pizza flyer design:
[http://www.underconsideration.com/speakup/archives/002462.ht...](http://www.underconsideration.com/speakup/archives/002462.html)

